# 100m Water Resist... But No Screw-down Crown?



## Alpha4 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've just bought a new Seiko Diver (SNZF17K2) and it's descibed as 'Water 100M Resist', but it does not have a screw-down crown. Perhaps I've bought a broken one, but I can't find a description of the watch anywhere that mentions this model as having a screw-down crown.

So, is it possible for a watch to be water resistant without a screw-down crown? And, if so, can one of you kind gents (or ladies) explain to me how it works please?

Cheers


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had watches that are 100m water resistant with NO screw down crown. I wouldn't like to put them to the test tho.

Some do, some don't.

200m always have screw down crowns in my experience but not always 100m.

I'm not saying this is fact, just my experience.

This one for example doesn't have a screw down crown (I think?), thats why it's only WR to 100m.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=41620


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I believe a lot of Fortis watches don't have screw down crowns despite the depth rating of 200m in some cases. The Sinn U1000 has a WR of 1000m despite having non screw down pushers that can be operated underwater.

I seem to remember reading (on this very forum in fact, although i'm not sure which thread) that it's not necessarily the screw down crown that maintains the water resistance but the seals in place between the crown and the case.

In most cases the screw down crown is there to stop the crown being moved/altering of the time whilst underwater which could be a serious problem if you were relying on it to time your dive.

Of course I could be entirely wrong


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My Glycine Incursore doesn`t have a screw down crown & is rated at 200m &:wink2:


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> I believe a lot of Fortis watches don't have screw down crowns despite the depth rating of 200m in some cases. The Sinn U1000 has a WR of 1000m despite having non screw down pushers that can be operated underwater.


Well there you go, I've learned something today already!

"Every day is a school day."


----------



## Alpha4 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all.

I just wonder how, precisely, water resistance can be achieved without sealing the crown opening (Tube?) from water ingress?

Anyoo.. here I go into the shower.. hoping for the best.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alpha4 said:


> Thanks for the replies all.
> 
> I just wonder how, precisely, water resistance can be achieved without sealing the crown opening (Tube?) from water ingress?
> 
> Anyoo.. here I go into the shower.. hoping for the best.


Gaskets 

In most cases water ingress is prevented by rubber gaskets on the crown and stem that compress under pressure to seal the watch.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

This is a Seiko 100m no screw down crown, and whilst I would dive with it was fine in the sea swimming around



















See


----------



## Hmmm (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to admit to some confusion regarding this issue - one would think 50m, which is literally an ear popping depth, would mean that one could swim with impunity. Yet some companies caution swimming.....? Swimming does not equate to diving. Can these tests / certifications really mean that little?1


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm said:


> Can these tests / certifications really mean that little?


I think you have to look at it in terms of static pressure on a watch. A watch certified as taking 50m worth of water pressure should technically be fine sitting in 50m of water. However a diver will be swimming and this movement will exert a huge amount more pressure on the watch that is already at its limit therefore taking it well over.

Don't think of it as a depth rating, more of a pressure rating and the pressure put on a watch whilst swimming at 50m will be far higher than the pressure put on a watch sat motionless at 50m.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a seiko with 100m rating and no screw down crown

I used to use it as my holiday/hard use watch. Ive been snorkleing*(spelling) messing about in the sea, floated for miles down the river seven(don't ask) mountaing biking in the rain etc etc.

Still works fine never let a drop in.


----------



## Alpha4 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks all. Well the my new Seiko seems fine in the shower, anyway.

I think I'll take it on Hols and see what happens when splashing about in the sea (better take a spare watch just in case)....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

You should be fine swimming about in the sea with a 100m WR watch just like Parabola has shown.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Alpha4 said:


> Thanks all. Well the my new Seiko seems fine in the shower, anyway.
> 
> I think I'll take it on Hols and see what happens when splashing about in the sea (better take a spare watch just in case)....


Is it not the case that wearing a watch in the shower is bad for it?

Does the soap not break down the rubber seals/gaskets through time?

Never understood why people would want to wear a watch in the shower anyway.

It's a bit like wearing your socks in the bath (I'd imagine). Just wouldn't feel right. :blink:

Of course if you did it as a "one-off" just to check it's waterproof-ness then fine

however I'd be carefull as I'm sure the soap can damage it, through time, like I said.

Same goes for the chlorine in swimming pools.

Thats what I read somewhere anyway.

If it's just a cheap beater then fine but if it's something expensive then you might bear this in mind.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Just to add to what I said above. Found this info while Googling.........

*Caution:*

1. Check the water proof of your watch before each Scuba Diving and every year because the water proof mechanism may fail because of aging or daily damage.

2. Do not put the watch in water with soap or detergent. Soap reduces the surface tension of water and let the water goes into the watch easily. Detergent has the same effect as soap and it may damage the rubber seal, too.

A watch marked 50 M of water resist means it can stay steadily under the 50 M of water. When you are swimming, the watch moves violently with your body; therefore, the actual pressure applies on the watch is much more than the pressure applies on the watch under 50 M of water. That is why you cannot wear it to swim.

For the same reason, do not flush a watch under the tap, the pressure of running water is damaging for some expensive water resist dress watch.


----------



## Alpha4 (Dec 23, 2008)

purplepantman said:


> Alpha4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all. Well the my new Seiko seems fine in the shower, anyway.
> ...


Ooops... been wearing my Omega Seamaster in the shower for 3 years now. Never leaked, still looks good as new. Never seen the point of taking a tough, 'professional', dive-proof watch off, just to take a shower.


----------



## Hmmm (Mar 18, 2008)

I do not scuba dive but was a springboard diver and know what pressure feels like on my body @ 5m depth. I find it hard to believe that my moving my arms around could cause the static pressure of 50m at a max depth of 1.5m - which is the lowest one would expect one's arm to be when swimming.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If youve not got anything better to do 

This is a good read..

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...ater+resistance


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Re 100m water resistance and screw-down crowns.

I have just had a PRS 20 (the "Italian" model) converted from a screw-down crown by Roland Kemmner (who makes some of Eddie Platts' watches) to the non screw type. I was afraid that as I am wearing the watch constantly, and as it is hand wound, that the thread on the crown would eventually degrade.

I wasn't too worried about the 100m water resistance, but asked Roland what effect a non screw-down crown would have: his answer was none - the watch would still be good for 100m. He went on to say that the the screw was only really useful for stopping the time from getting accidently altered.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I got given this on Saturday and would not trust it to remain without water ingress just washing up. No screw down crown and all the build quality of a modern Avia.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

jasonm said:


> If youve not got anything better to do
> 
> This is a good read..
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...ater+resistance


I tried but the link's broken


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I got given this on Saturday and would not trust it to remain without water ingress just washing up. No screw down crown and all the build quality of a modern Avia.


I will give you Â£20 for it :lol:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I believe a lot of Fortis watches don't have screw down crowns despite the depth rating of 200m in some cases.


You are correct. My Fortis B42 is rated at 200m WR and does not have a screwed crown. I must admit it is a bit disconcerting to have a 200m rated watch without it, especially as all my other auto's (2 x Orients rated at 200m, a Ball rated at 100m and a Debaufre rated at 330m) have screw-in crowns, but I guess sometimes you just have to trust that the manufacturer knows what they're doing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alpha4 said:


> purplepantman said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha4 said:
> ...


+1

I never take my watch off for a shower, ideal way to give it a bit of a clean up


----------



## Hmmm (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow - I have not seen one of those for a while!


----------

